# Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply - FREE SHIPPING - 48 HOURS ONLY



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas from Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply!* 

*Click Here* to take advantage of* Free Shipping* and other great deals on Alps Power Wrapper Combos, St. Croix Fly Blanks, Rainshadow Blanks, Liberty Blanks, and More! *48 Hours only! *

*Give the Gift of Rod Building with a Gift Certificate or Rod Building Kit. Better Yet, Treat yourself to the build you've been waiting for. *

As always, don't hesitate to call or email us anytime, we are glad to help. 407-542-7840

*Blessings to you and yours this Holiday/Christmas Season.*


----------

